# Dial test indicators



## DPittman (May 8, 2019)

Someday I'm going to buy a real good quality dial test indicator, but I first have to get over my habit of dropping them on the floor.  I don't imagine the good quality ones handle such abuse much better then my cheapos.   But for now I had to order another cheapo.  Considering the price, I've always been mostly pleased with them.  However, how they try to pass them off as better quality somewhat amuses me.  The first "MitutDgD" was not quite as nicely finished as this latest version.  The dovetails were rather poor and the other body had rough machining marks on it. They even had the nerve to put "Made in Japan" on it!
The newest "Mihohogu" has better finishing on it and has better mounting pins and dovetails.  It came with a paper that made me really shake my head.  Misspelled words and meaning less phrases. Who are they kidding?
On the function side of things, they both worked about the same and I think acceptable in terms of accuracy.  The first one now has a sticky spot since throwing on the floor, it will go along 














with another asian dti that had the same abuse.


----------



## PeterT (May 9, 2019)

As a famous cable guy once said: _Ah don't care who ya are, that's some funny sh*t raht there_.


----------

